# Coup de jeune / vieux



## somarose

Hola!
 
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar lo agradecería... como se traducería la siguiente frase?
 
 À force d’être « modernes » les mathématiques du même nom ont fini par prendre un *coup de vieux*. 

Lo lo he traducido asípero no me gusta nada: 

A fuerza de ser “modernas”, las matemáticas del mismo nombre terminaron por tomar un golpe de viejo.
 
mil gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No es exactamente así.Sería: ...acabaron por envejecer.saludos


----------



## totor

Es como dice Víctor, Somarose. *Prendre un coup de vieux* es una expresión que significa envejecer o ponerse viejo.

**** No contesta a la pregunta. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## somarose

mil gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## florynatah

¡Hola!
Me ha aparecido esto en una novela y por el contexto no entiendo qué quiere decir. He pensado que sería una frase hecha pero no la encuentro como tal ni en el Trésor ni en ningún sitio. ¿Alguien puede echarme una mano? 

El fragmento es este:

"La journée avait déjà été si prévisible ; la soirée s'annonçait si sûre et programmée. Et puis voilà, en deux secondes, c'est un *grand coup de jeune* : on peut changer le cours des choses au débotté. Bien sûr on va se laisser faire."

Muchas gracias,

Natàlia.


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Natalia ,

"Prendre un coup de jeune" (ou de vieux), veut dire rajeunir ou vieillir soudainement. Sans te le jurer, il est possible qu'"un grand coup de jeune" se réfère en partie à cette expression. 

Ce qui laisse encore plus perplexe encore, c'est le "débotté" que je vois pour la première fois. "Débotté" serait un vieux mot qui voudrait dire  "moment où l'on se débotte" (l'extrait en entier ne fait pas très jeune...).

Au moment où il enlevait ses bottes, notre quidam aurait-il ressenti tout à coup le plaisir de la jeunesse retrouvée?

C'est peut-être une piste à explorer... avec le concours des autres savants collègues de WR. 

Bon samedi!
Yul


----------



## florynatah

Muchas gracias por tu punto de vista, me has abierto una perspectiva


----------



## Marlluna

Apunto un detalle: prendre un grand coup de jeune = quitarse un montón de años de encima.


----------



## Yul

Merci Marluna,

j'espérais justement qu'on donne la traduction.

Toujours aussi avenante!

Yul


----------



## yserien

Marlluna said:


> Apunto un detalle: prendre un grand coup de jeune = quitarse un montón de años de encima.



Ou un grand coup de jeunesse,


----------



## florynatah

Vaaaale, claro, ahora tiene más sentido : D
¡Gracias!


----------



## maya33000

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola todos,

Me pregunto como se puede decir " Donner un sacré coup de vieux" porque le tradujo asi: echar malditamente envejecer. 
Es para escribir a mi abuelo que vive en espana, y quiero decirle que el hacho qui mi hermana va a tener 18 anos me hace envejecer, pero quiero utilizar esta expresion.
Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Coda

Le estoy dando vueltas y no encuentro traducción con una frase hecha, por lo que te recomiendo _"El hecho de que mi hermana vaya a cumplir 18 años me hace envejecer/sentir más vieja"_

Alguien me saca de la ignorancia?

Un saludo
Coda


----------



## militita

¿No os gustaría, aunque es un poquito fuerte..... "me estoy volviendo pelleja"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Me añade años de golpe

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Cintia&Martine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> - Me añade años de golpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como pone "sacré",  diría :
> me añade un montón de años,
> me hace sentir_ mucho_ más vieja
Click to expand...


----------



## kpaz

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
Antes de lanzar una pregunta al foro, asegúrese de que no hay otro hilo abierto sobre la misma expresión.
​
¿Se puede decir "un golpe de viejo" en español?  De no ser posible, ¿cómo se expresaría?

--gracias


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

En México, el giro idóneo para traducir _prendre un coup de vieux_ sería _dar el viejazo_, pero, obviamente, es muy coloquial. Y muy divertido también. Así pues, la frase con la que todo el hilo comenzó quedaría como sigue:

«A fuerza de ser "modernas", las matemáticas del mismo nombre han terminado por dar el viejazo.»

Dudo que vaya a figurar en algún libro académico. Otro ejemplo:

«El hecho de que mi hermana vaya a cumplir 18 años me hace sentir que ya di el viejazo.»


----------



## esteban

Para traducir "coup de vieux", se me ocurre también en sentido figurado "salirle a alguien/algo canas":


Le système de santé a pris un coup de vieux.
<=>
Al sistema de salud le han salido canas.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## lunar

¿y el coup de jeune...? ¿Se podría decir "dar el jovenazo"?


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Eso me hizo reír muchísimo, «dar el jovenazo»  Si habláramos del curioso caso de Benjamin Button, no habría expresión más apropiada. Me atrevo a decir que _quitarse años de encima_ es la mejor opción para traducir _prendre un coup de jeune_.


----------

